# Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.



## BloodSteam (6. Oktober 2018)

*Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Moin, 
in diesem Thread reden wir über Reife, Unreife und kindisches Verhalten.

Die Rumpelkammer ist eine ernst zu nehmende Kategorie, deswegen bitten *WIR* jägliche Art von scherzen zu unterlassen.



Spoiler



WIR -> WIR wurden drauf hingewiesen, dass Personen die oft über sich selbst reden bzw schreiben, hier nicht gern gesehen werden und  nur so von Unreife strahlen.
Uns liegt eure Gesundheit sehr am Herzen, deswegen bitten wir euch, sich eine Brille bei Fielmann zu besorgen, damit der Schutz vom Strahl gewährleistet ist.



Spoiler



Es gibt auch Menschen die Reif sind und Internet je nach Thema mehr oder weniger ernst nehmen, dieses Thread sollte zum Spaß dienen.
Paar Mitglieder nahmen diesen Thread viel zu ernst, mit dem Thread hab Ich endlich begriffen dass Ich noch ein unreifes Kind mit einer minderwertigen Intelligenz bin.
Jedoch gibt es sehr viele andere Personen die was anderes behaupten, deren Meinung mich auch interessiert.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Also ich hab mal ne Tastatur gegen meine Wand gepfeffert, weil ich bei nem Spiel n Rennen verloren hatte (glaube NFS vor drölf Jahren mal, ich war auch ungefähr drölf  ), allerdings war ich da generell noch etwas leichter aus der Fassung zu bringen. Inzwischen bin ich recht entspannt und denke mir: hey, ist nur ein Spiel. Ich beschimpfe meine Hardware gerne (sei es Handy, PC oder was auch immer), aber davon geht natürlich nichts kaputt - gibt nicht mal verletzte Gefühle 

Edit: Ne Maus vom Kumpel hatte mal n Kabelbruch. Wir haben die Maus ans Auto gebunden. Hat noch fast zwei Kilometer bei 80 km/h durchgehalten ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Ich kloppe ständig irgendwas kaputt. Beim Gran Turismo 5 zocken habe ich ein 3 Stunden Rennen in der letzten Kurve verloren, dann ist der Schreibtischstuhl weggeflogen und hat ein komplettes Regal von der Wand gerissen mit allen Sachen drauf.
Kaputte Mäuse, Tastaturen, Flaschen und sowas sind die Regel.  Ich kaufe auch immer mehrere Mäuse, falls eine beim Zocken kaputt geht.

Ich muss auch ständig die Sachen wieder auf den Schreibtisch räumen, wenn beim zocken alles runterfliegt. Ist aber halt nicht nur aufs Zocken beschränkt, wenn mich was aufregt, dann kloppe ich das kaputt. Ist sehr befriedigend.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Interessanter Thread ...
Find es immer wieder krass, wie Leute etwas zerkloppen oder auf irgendwelche Art durchdrehen, z.B. Unreal-Tournamentboy.
Aber,
ich persönlich neige irgendwie gar nicht dazu und mir fällt auch nichts ein was ich mal aus dem Affekt zerstört habe, bin da anscheinend zu gechillt für, auch wenn ich mich wirklich leidenschaftlich Sachen hingeben kann.
Aber das Bedürfniss irgendwas zerstören zu müssen oder nur kurz Energie freisetzen zu müssen, hatte ich in der Form noch nie.
Es ist vielleicht paar Mal vorgekommen das ich beim zocken in den Ragemodus kam, aber dann habe ich höchstens auf den Tisch gekloppt, wodurch eventuell Getränke umkippten und Eingabegeräte zerstörten, aber gezielt etwas zerstören kam/kommt mir nicht in den Sinn.

Kenn aber auch Kollegen aus dem TS die dazu neigen ...
Da hört man dann einen extremen Krach und kurz darauf "Bin mal kurz beim MMarkt, neuen Monitor holen..." 
Wo ich dann nur denke, war es das jetzt wert?


----------



## Tech (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Oh mein Gott. Noch nie etwas von Selbstbeherrschung gehört. Schlagt ihr auch euren Partner wenn es nicht so läuft wie ihr wollt?

Egal, wer hat, der kann. Ich könnte mir das nicht leisten.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Ich war nur einmal so derart in Rage das ich was kaputt gemacht hab in einer extremen Impulsiven Handlung, mein Verstand hat mir aber Trotzdem gesagt Schlag lieber gegen ne Tür als gegen nen Menschen, Ende vom Lied, 3 Mittelhandknochen zertrümmert. Allerdings war das in einem extrem schweren Lebensabschnitt wo wohl jeder ähnlich reagiert hätte.  Wut ist aber gar nix schlimmes, ich liebe Wut aus dem einfachen Grund, aus Wut wird beim mir Ehrgeiz, wenn ich Wütend über etwas bin mach ich es Besser. Kleines beispiel, ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren so nen 99€ Chinaschrott 3D Drucker Bausatz gekauft, der war so Dermassend grottenschlecht das mich das extrem Wütend gemacht hat, mit dem Resultat das ich jetzt 3D Drucker selbst Entwickel und Baue.
Oder auch nen gutes beispiel aus meiner Zeit im Sicherheitsdienst als Security, wenn mich jemand angegriffen und Verletzt hat, dann macht mich das auch Wütend, aber ich hau dem aus Wut nicht in die Fressen, ich hau ihm aus Wut NICHT in die Fresse    Körperliche Verletzungen verheilen und sind nicht mehr Relevant im Lernprozess außer schwerwiegende Verletzungen mit bleibenden Schäden,  Psychische Gewalt ist weitaus mächtiger und die Stärkste Waffe ist die Stimme, die kann aber auch einen Menschen töten dem sollte man sich bewusst sein.  
Wenn ich mich über dinge aufrege die ich nicht ändern, besser machen kann, dann finde ich mich damit ab. 

Bruce Lee hat in dem Bezug eine Lebensphilosophie die mich geprägt hab und meine Philosophie basiert eben auch darauf.   
*
"Empty your mind, be formless. Shapeless, like water. If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put water into a bottle and it becomes the bottle. You put it in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Now, water can flow or it can crash. Be water, my friend." - Bruce Lee *


@BloodSteam 
Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das dein Verhalten Dumm ist, die Tatsache das du scheinbar eher nen Aggresionsbewältigungs Problem hast, dich in Rage steigerst und du im Affekt handelst zeigt eigentlich schon das dein Handeln unüberlegt ist und damit nichts mit Dummheit zu tun hat. Allerdings sag Ich es ganz ehrlich, ich halts für extrem gefährlich, hast du dich so gut unter Kontrolle das dir in ner Konflikt Situation schon bewusst ist nicht auf nen Lebewesen Losgehen darfst allein aus Ethischen gründen ? Wenn nicht was hält sich in so ner Situation ab davon ein Lebewesen nicht totzuschlagen weil du in Rage bist und deine Selbstbeherrschung komplett verloren hast ?  ( beantworte dir selbst die Fragen, ich kenne die Antwort bereits ) 

Interessant ist der Aspekt warum du dieses Brisante Thema öffentlich in einem Forum postest, eigentlich kann das nach meiner Logik nur zwei Punkten unterliegen, zumal deine Aufforderung das es was Konstruktives sein soll und du unbedingt den Grund kennen willst auch nicht ganz ohne ist. 
Entweder ich liege Falsch und der folgende Text ist reiner Schwachsinn ( dann bitte ich es zu verzeihen ) oder ich liege eben richtig 

 Ich finde zwar du wärst in einer Selbsthilfegruppe besser aufgehoben mit deiner Frage, find es aber Lobenswert das du überhaupt soweit Einsicht zeigst über dein verhalten und es anfängst zu Analysieren, und auch Mutig deinen inneren Abgrund so offen zu Legen. Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst das du damit auch eine Charakterschwäche offenbarst bei der du extrem Angreifbar bist.  Falls ich das richtig interpretiert hab, hab ich deine frage auch schon beantwortet. Wenn das alles Quatsch war, Never Mind, menschen machen auch mal nen Fehler.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



Tech schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Noch nie etwas von Selbstbeherrschung gehört.



*Zustimm*

Ich habe mir die Leute als warnendes Beispiel genommen, die aus Unbeherrschtheit Hardware und manchmal sogar Daten vernichtet haben.

-Mein Schwager hat in so einem Anfall meine beste Kugelmaus zertrümmert
-Der Vorgesetzte der Mechanikerabteilung hat wegen jeder Kleinigkeit auf seinem Laptop mit HDD rumgehauen. Warnungen oder seine Daten auf den Server zu legen hat er ignoriert. Irgendwann war die HDD hinüber.

Wenn ich mal auf etwas sauer bin, dann überlege ich mir 2 mal, ob ich eine Reaktion nach extern leite oder ich such mir einen Gegner, dem das nicht juckt. (Wenn dann die Hand weh tut, überlegt man es sich später 3 mal )

*Moralpredigt ENDE* 

@T: Das was mir einfällt war mal ein Zauberwürfel. Da ich den nicht wieder passend drehen konnte, habe ich mich so geärgert, dass ich den gegen die Wand geworfen habe. Danach taten mir die Einzelteile leid und ich hatte mich so geschämt, dass ich den "Würfelschrott" heimlich entsorgt habe, dass mir bloß niemand Fragen gestellt hat. Damals war ich aber noch ein junger Teenie. (< 14)


----------



## P2063 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

ich würd ja überlegen ne agressionstherapie zu machen wenn ich so viel zeug im wutanfall zerkloppen würde


----------



## teachmeluv (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Als ob noch nie jemand aus Wut auf irgendwas drauf gehauen hätte geschweige denn geschrien. Ich werde mich im Internet natürlich nicht der Peinlichkeit hingeben, dass auch noch mit anderen zu teilen, aber das Thema an sich finde ich dennoch ganz amüsant und es wird auch gerne mal medial ausgeschlachtet:

Controller zerstoert: Mario Goetze schickt Fan Wiedergutmachung - Sport - nordbayern.de


----------



## RtZk (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Also ich habe bisher noch nichts absichtlich kaputt gemacht bzw. aus dem Affekt heraus.
Ich bin zwar schon mal beim World of Tanks spielen das eine oder andere mal aggressiv geworden und habe auf die Tastatur geschlagen , aber meine Tasatur war härter als meine Hand .
Oh ja und früher wenn mein alter Rechner mir zu langsam war habe ich des Öfteren fest draufgeschlagen, aber wer macht das nicht


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Ich hatte zwar früher auch mal Ausraster bekommen beim gamen, mich aber nie an meiner Hardware vergriffen. Sei es bei Konsolen oder am PC. 
Beim C-64 früher hatten wir regelmäßig Joysticks geschrottet, aber das hatte andere Gründe.


----------



## Gimmick (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Als Bub diverse Recorder, Fernseher, Telefone usw. aus Neugier zerlegt und dabei häufig zerstört. 

In jüngerer Zeit einen Monitor kaputt gemacht: Hatte mich morgens stark am Kaffee verschluckt, musste extrem husten -> Plörre ist auf das Display und wohl durch die Kapillarkraft zwischen Glas und Panel gezogen. Fantastische optische Effekte und große defekte Bereiche waren das Ergebnis .

Aus Frust hab ich och nie Geräte kaputt gemacht. Und meinen armen Rechner hab ich auch nie geschlagen


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



Gimmick schrieb:


> In jüngerer Zeit einen Monitor kaputt gemacht: Hatte mich morgens stark am Kaffee verschluckt, musste extrem husten -> Plörre ist auf das Display und wohl durch die Kapillarkraft zwischen Glas und Panel gezogen. Fantastische optische Effekte und große defekte Bereiche waren das Ergebnis .


Das ist mir auch schon mal FAST passiert. Aber vor lachen!
Konnte mich gerade noch zusammenreissen.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



Headcrash schrieb:


> Beim C-64 früher hatten wir regelmäßig Joysticks geschrottet, aber das hatte andere Gründe.


Jaja Sex Games, Winter Games, Sommer Games, Das waren die Joystick Killer schlechthin


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



dekay55 schrieb:


> Jaja Sex Games, Winter Games, Sommer Games, Das waren die Joystick Killer schlechthin


Hehe, ja genau die waren es.


----------



## BloodSteam (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Da hört man dann einen extremen Krach und kurz darauf "Bin mal kurz beim MMarkt, neuen Monitor holen..."
> Wo ich dann nur denke, war es das jetzt wert?



Es ist nie wert, aber macht Spaß das Alphatier zu sein xD
Alphatier an Hardware - "Du wirst mein LEBEN NICHT BESTIMMEN! Somit endet deine existenz hier!". WOOOM... -1 Monitor xd


----------



## RtZk (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



Gimmick schrieb:


> Und meinen armen Rechner hab ich auch nie geschlagen



Der hat ab und an mal eine gebraucht , man hatte danach immer so ein befriedigendes Gefühl, dass er auf einmal schneller wird .


----------



## BloodSteam (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich finde zwar du wärst in einer Selbsthilfegruppe besser aufgehoben  mit deiner Frage, find es aber Lobenswert das du überhaupt soweit  Einsicht zeigst über dein verhalten und es anfängst zu Analysieren, und  auch Mutig deinen inneren Abgrund so offen zu Legen. Ich hoffe dir ist  bewusst das du damit auch eine Charakterschwäche offenbarst bei der du  extrem Angreifbar bist.  Falls ich das richtig interpretiert hab, hab  ich deine frage auch schon beantwortet. Wenn das alles Quatsch war,  Never Mind, menschen machen auch mal nen Fehler.



Es ist auch nicht so, dass Ich jeden Monat was zerstöre oder Tag für Tag am schreien bin.
Wenn man aber vom Vater blöd angemacht und alles auf mich geschoben wird... dazu noch geht irgendwas kaputt und man muss was reparieren... dann nervt jemand andauernd und meckert den ganzen Tag. Dann wird noch gesagt dass Ich nichts mache, Staubsaugen, boden wischen und Rasenmähen macht sich ja selber... und so weiter... dann denkt man sich "eine Runde... xy" und man wird da auch von der Seite dumm angemacht... naja, dann ist mal die Maus hin.

Ich hab vielleicht ein Problem mit meiner Aggression, wer aber bei solchen Sachen keine Aggression hat, sollte dann auch mal zur Selbsthilfegruppe. Bei mir ist Aggression auch ein Antrieb um irgendwas zu verhindern. Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht die Hardware kaputt. Wie zb mit den dummen Kindern aus CSGO, dies ist auch ein Grund wieso Ich einfach nach mehreren Jahren CSGO von meinem Account gelöscht hab. Mich nerven Kinder im echten Leben nicht. Weil die einfach nicht so Frech gegenüber einem 24 Jährigem Mann werden. Ich hab noch nie erlebt dass mich einer als "....sohn" beschimpft hat. Aber nach so einem Handy ist die ganze Frust für eine lange Zeit weg.

Man könnte jede Person zu einer Selbsthilfegruppe verweisen, Ich kann zu einer gehen, die werden bestimmt mich da rausschmeißen.
Ich würde mal mit einer Faust "Hammerschlag" auf die Nase geschlagen. Es gibt auch ein Grund wieso mich sowas nicht juckt aber darum geht es nicht. Ich hab nicht gezuckt.. und mir wurde schon vom Kollegen gesagt dass dieser Spaßt aka "Stärkster in der Klasse" auf mich wartet. Ich wollte mit Ihm reden, da jemand meinte dass Ich seine Freundin als "n+++" aka "billig" bezeichnet hab. Somit wollte Ich ihn zur Seite ziehen und reden. Hab 3-5 Schläge kassiert, dann war Ich so sehr wenig sauer. Ich hab mein Rucksack schön gechillt abgenommen und dann wollte Ich im mal die Combo verpassen. Was passierte, es stand sein Bruder und 4 andere Kollegen aus der 10en Klasse vor mir und Ich war da in der 7 glaube Ich. Die Typen waren aber 2 mal größer (Muskelmasse) * 5 Personen als Ich. Somit wäre Ich dumm wenn Ich da auf ihn losgehen würde. Ich hab einfach mein Rucksack genommen und gelächelt. Seit dem war er nicht mehr der Stärkste der Klasse hahaha. Auch nachdem geschehen hab Ich keine Rache genommen oder ähnliches. Wir haben nur nicht geredet und dieser Spasst der mir dies in die Schuhe geschoben hat, dem hab Ich auch nichts getan. Rache ist nie die Lösung. Bei Hardware ist es doch anders, man hat immer eine Ausrede was neues zu kaufen.


----------



## P2063 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

wenn du 24 bist und kein bock hast dir von deinem vater sagen zu lassen dass du rasen mähen oder staubsaugen sollst, dann solltest du vielleicht einfach langsam daheim ausziehen? Dann kannst du deine Bude so ranzig werden lassen wie du willst.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Bei Hardware ist es doch anders, man hat immer eine Ausrede was neues zu kaufen.


Wenn man immer wieder das Geld dafür hat oder bekommt...
...mir ist das Geld und meine HW zu schade. Deswegen pflege ich sie so gut wie es geht.

Und wenn du zuviel Aggros hast häng dir nen Sandsack dahin und/oder mach Sport.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

SAMSUNG Spin Piont 250GB IDE.
nach Mod an Lüfteradapter hatte ich verpennt, dass die HDD am Molex falsch versorgt wird.
Elektronik gegrillt, ist aber locker 10 Jahre her.

GPU gewässert (ja wörtlich), getrocknet und dann wieder benutzt.
Soweit ok, nur habe ich vergessen, dass das PCB ja Wasser zieht, und dieses bei Erhitzung dampfförmig wird, das hat mir nen SMD-Teil weggesprengt, gtx780 tot, ärgerlich, aber gut, that's life.


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Man könnte jede Person zu einer Selbsthilfegruppe verweisen, Ich kann zu einer gehen, die werden bestimmt mich da rausschmeißen.
> Ich würde mal mit einer Faust "Hammerschlag" auf die Nase geschlagen. Es gibt auch ein Grund wieso mich sowas nicht juckt aber darum geht es nicht. Ich hab nicht gezuckt.. und mir wurde schon vom Kollegen gesagt dass dieser Spaßt aka "Stärkster in der Klasse" auf mich wartet. Ich wollte mit Ihm reden, da jemand meinte dass Ich seine Freundin als "n+++" aka "billig" bezeichnet hab. Somit wollte Ich ihn zur Seite ziehen und reden. Hab 3-5 Schläge kassiert, dann war Ich so sehr wenig sauer. Ich hab mein Rucksack schön gechillt abgenommen und dann wollte Ich im mal die Combo verpassen. Was passierte, es stand sein Bruder und 4 andere Kollegen aus der 10en Klasse vor mir und Ich war da in der 7 glaube Ich. Die Typen waren aber 2 mal größer (Muskelmasse) * 5 Personen als Ich. Somit wäre Ich dumm wenn Ich da auf ihn losgehen würde. Ich hab einfach mein Rucksack genommen und gelächelt. Seit dem war er nicht mehr der Stärkste der Klasse hahaha. Auch nachdem geschehen hab Ich keine Rache genommen oder ähnliches. Wir haben nur nicht geredet und dieser Spasst der mir dies in die Schuhe geschoben hat, dem hab Ich auch nichts getan. Rache ist nie die Lösung.



Und ich habe als ich 5 war Muhammad Ali in der ersten Minute im Boxring K.O geschlagen. 
Sorry, aber du hast wirklich Probleme, Märchen brauchst du hier keine erzählen, hier kennt dich sowieso niemand persönlich, falls du dich nicht mit Steroiden voll gepumpt hast und noch dazu einen Schwarzen Gürtel in Karate hast/hattest, ist das was du hier erzählst absoluter Humbug, in diesem Alter entwickelt man sich körperlich schnell und deshalb ist ein Unterschied von 3 Jahren ein extrem großer, geistig tut sich scheinbar bei vielen nichts .


----------



## Zoon (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Bei ner PC Reparatur mal BIOS Update machen. Das Board hatte nen gesockelten Chip, alten Chip raus neuen Chip rein - der neue Chip falschrum drin, Netzteil an, Zündung - brutzelbrutzel. Lehrgeld in Form von dem gehimmelten neuen BIOS Chip und gehimmelten Mainboard hat sich aber bezahlt gemacht. Bei sowas guck ich nun gefühlte 10 mal ob der Chip, Stecker, whatever auch richtig an Pin1 angeklemmt wird


----------



## BloodSteam (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man immer wieder das Geld dafür hat oder bekommt...
> ...mir ist das Geld und meine HW zu schade. Deswegen pflege ich sie so gut wie es geht.
> 
> Und wenn du zuviel Aggros hast häng dir nen Sandsack dahin und/oder mach Sport.



Oder Ich kaufe mir ein besseres Handy und nicht so ein Elektronikschrott wie Sony. Dachte an One Plus


----------



## BloodSteam (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



RtZk schrieb:


> Und ich habe als ich 5 war Muhammad Ali in der ersten Minute im Boxring K.O geschlagen.
> Sorry, aber du hast wirklich Probleme, Märchen brauchst du hier keine erzählen, hier kennt dich sowieso niemand persönlich, falls du dich nicht mit Steroiden voll gepumpt hast und noch dazu einen Schwarzen Gürtel in Karate hast/hattest, ist das was du hier erzählst absoluter Humbug, in diesem Alter entwickelt man sich körperlich schnell und deshalb ist ein Unterschied von 3 Jahren ein extrem großer, geistig tut sich scheinbar bei vielen nichts .



Was wenn Ich 3 Zeugen hab die dabei waren und es sind sogar die Personen die es mir gesagt haben ?  Was du glaubst ist irrelevant für mich.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Wie kann man das nur machen? x.x
Vor allem wegen Videospielen!! WTF?! 

Mich interessiert das eher wenig... Wenn ich mal verliere, ist das halt so: Hm, schade.
Ich bin da die Ruhe in Person. Wo ich mich aber schön aufregen kann ist, wenn ich im TS häng, bei Triggernden Games wie LoL o.ä.
Allerdings endet das immer nur in verbalen Äußerungen. 

Die, die hier geschrieben haben "da ist mir mein Geld/Hardware etc. zu schade dafür" würdet ihr etwas billiges zerstören? Falls nicht, ist das der falsche Ansatz. Da euch ja nicht der Wert (ob materiell oder ideell) davon abhält, sondern der Grundsatz etwas zu zerstören. Falls schon, seid ihr in der Hinsicht nicht anders als OP, nur, dass ihr andere Hemmschwellen habt.

Zu der Story sag ich mal nichts 

Greetz


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die, die hier geschrieben haben "da ist mir mein Geld/Hardware etc. zu schade dafür" würdet ihr etwas billiges zerstören? Falls nicht, ist das der falsche Ansatz. Da euch ja nicht der Wert (ob materiell oder ideell) davon abhält, sondern der Grundsatz etwas zu zerstören. Falls schon, seid ihr in der Hinsicht nicht anders als OP, nur, dass ihr andere Hemmschwellen habt.


Ich kann nicht für die anderen sprechen... aber Hardware ist ja ein allgemein gehaltenden Begriff und beinhaltet auch Komponenten welche nicht so teuer waren. Zumindest bei mir.
Also gilt das für die komplette Hardware. Und natürlich auch andere Geräte und Gegenstände in unserem Wohnungsinventar. Kurz gesagt: alle Gegenstände! Ich hoffe das es jetzt klar genug ist.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

ich zerstör eigentlich immer nur meine Stimmbänder und das sich grade bessernde Verhältnis zu den Nachbarn, Hardware behandel ich äußerst liebevoll


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Das Einzige was ich je zerstört habe ist ein Glastisch, aber eher unbewußt. Nach einer etwas frustierenden Qualiprüfung in Grad Turismo (noch an der Playstation ), ist mir nach gefühlten 100 Versuchen  der Controller mit "etwas" zuviel "Coolness" auf den Tisch "gefallen" und hat dabei eine Vase mit "Totem Zeug" drin zur Schwerpunktverlagerung gezwungen.

Der Blick meiner damaligen Freundin war - >


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

(Glas)Vase, Glastisch und der Nick bringen mich erheblich zum schmunzeln


----------



## BloodSteam (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> ... nicht anders als OP, nur, dass ihr andere Hemmschwellen habt.
> 
> Zu der Story sag ich mal nichts
> 
> Greetz



Entschuldige mich mal bitte.  Unterstellst du mir jetzt dass Ich andere Personen wegen einem Spiel schlage?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Entschuldige mich mal bitte.  Unterstellst du mir jetzt dass Ich andere Personen wegen einem Spiel schlage?




Mein Gott, lern doch einfach lesen. Er bezieht sich darauf, dass andere schreiben "wär mir zu schade" und fragt inwieweit das Ausrasten oder Zerstören von Hardware von dessen Wert abhängig sei. Was im Grunde völlig irrelevant ist, da das zerstören von Gegenständen eher ein Zeichen fehlender geistiger Reife ist. Dabei ist dann eben auch unerheblich ob ich ein funktionierendes Patchkabel zerstöre weil ich mich über meinen Ping ärgere oder einen 3000€ Fernseher von der Wand trete, weil der falsche Dschungelcamp Kandidat gehen musste.

Wie kommst du denn auf deine Annahme? Wo soll da was stehen im Bezug auf andere Leute schlagen?  In deinem Zitat jedenfalls nicht, zumal das Weglassen des ersten Teils seines Beitrags den von dir zitierten Abschnitt aus dem eigentlichen Zusammenhang reißt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

@Shorty
*like*

Leider gibts die Funktion in der Rumpelkammer nicht


----------



## BloodSteam (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was im Grunde völlig irrelevant ist, da das zerstören von Gegenständen eher ein Zeichen fehlender geistiger Reife ist.



Also jeder der verärgert ist und was kaputt macht, ist unreif?
Unreif ist man, wenn man nicht fähig ist ein Vater zu sein. Nur weil jemand was kaputt macht, bedeutet es nicht dass man unreif ist.
Ich würde sagen dass Personen die ständig jedes Wochenende feiern, unreif sind. Es scheint so als würden die nur von Wochenende zu Wochenende existieren. Ich gehe arbeiten, dann gehe Ich ins gym und lerne weil Ich ein Fullstack Webdev werden möchte. Dauert noch ein bisschen aber naja, LERNEN > FEIERN und ja, Ich hab Freunde mit denen Ich jeden Tag saufen könnte. Mache Ich aber nicht, weil es für mich nur kindisch ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Man kann auch mit Absicht alles falsch verstehen. 
Jeder, der etwas kaputt macht WEIL er wütned ist, hat sich selbst nicht unter Kontrolle, das spricht nicht gerade für einen hohen Grad an Reife.

Ebenso wie dein Urteil "Leute, die jedes Wochenende feiern sind unreif"
Was genau spricht daran gegen Reife?
Nur weil man arbeitet, trainiert und lernt, ist man noch lange nicht reif.

Es wirkt so, als würdest du behaupten, dass Tätigkeiten, die einen im Leben nicht direkt weiterbringen, als unreif bezeichnen.

Kindisch != Unreif

Du kannst es als kindisch auffassen, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung. Aber nur weil DU es kindisch findest, bzw nichts damit anfangen kannst, heißt das nicht, dass es generell so ist. 
Ich stelle jetzt mal die Behauptung auf "Wer ins Gym geht, ist total kindisch und oberflächlich, ich dagegen nutze die Zeit sinnvoll!"

Wäre ich hier jetzt reif, weil ich so etwas behaupte?

Just sayin.

Moralische "Überlegenheit" undso


----------



## dekay55 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Warum assoziere ich das grad mit dem Titellied von Pipi Langstrumpf 

Lieber TE dein letzter Text war leider absolut Fatal für dich denn das zeigt letztendlich nur mehr deine Unreife.  

Seine Emotionen nicht im griff zu behalten ist Unreife, Beispiele dafür brauch ich dafür ja wohl keine mehr zu nennen

Die Mangelnde emphatische Fähigkeit Bedürfnisse anderer Menschen zu erkennen und zu Analysieren zeigt geistige Unreife.
Das du damit scheinbar deine Probleme hast zeigst du uns mit diesem Teil deines Textes :
"Ich würde sagen dass Personen die ständig jedes Wochenende feiern, unreif sind. Es scheint so als würden die nur von Wochenende zu Wochenende existieren."

Dieses Egozentrische Verhalten von dir ist Unreife, das machst du hiermit deutlich :
"*Ich *gehe arbeiten, dann gehe *Ich *ins gym und lerne weil *Ich *ein Fullstack Webdev werden möchte. Dauert noch ein bisschen aber naja, LERNEN > FEIERN und ja, *Ich *hab Freunde mit denen *Ich *jeden Tag saufen könnte. Mache *Ich *aber nicht, weil es für *mich *nur kindisch ist."

Zu deiner Geschichte ( wohl im Wahrsten sinne des Wortes ) der ganze aufbau des Textes lässt schon sehr gut Aufschlüsse über das geistige Alter ziehen.

Ich finds nach wie vor erstaunlich wie weit du hier die Hosen runterlässt fasst so als wolltest du dich zu nem Märtyrer machen 

Oder verstehst du es wirklich einfach nicht was du hier grad veranstaltest mit deiner Person ?


----------



## BloodSteam (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: *** Zerstörungs Thread ****

Hab den Thread dem Thema angepasst.

Ich mache dann meine Hausaufgaben weiter. Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## blautemple (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Ui, hier ist aber jemand eingeschnappt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Früher mal in Spielen wütend geworden, die auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad cheaten. Gewisse Stellen waren einfach nur unfair. Dann aber am Boxsack ausgetobt oder an der Wand. 
Einmal zu stark geschlagen und mir dabei den Mittelhandknochen gebrochen. 
Hardware oder Tiere kamen nie zu Schaden.


----------



## chenjung (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Nun ja, man war jung und Dumm.

Aber zerschlagen habe ich nie was. Aber drauf gehauen. Z.b. auf den Tisch, ja. Aber er ging dadurch nicht kaputt.

Dennoch merke ich noch heute, beim Steamen, wie ich doch recht oft in die "Gossensprache" verfalle und flame. Oder im Chat schreibe, dass alle Cheaten. Aber daran arbeite ich. Wobei ich das Brüllen nie sein werde lasse, da es einfach "Hilft" die Wut rauszulassen.

Als Kind hatte ich das Problem mit dem Jähzorn. Da folg öfter mal was gegen die Wand oder auf den Boden, allerdings nur, weil mich mein Bruder geärgert hatte. Und nach ca.4 Stunden ist mir dann der Hals geplatzt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Man sollte Reife auch nicht unbedingt mit Emotionalität in Verbindung bringen.
Manche Menschen sind eben temperamentvoller als andere.  Oder impulsiver. Das ist auch Charaktersache.
Andere haben wiederum die Leidenschaft von einen Kartoffelsack... aber sind die deswegen automatisch reifer?


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Naja, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen leidenschaftlich und ziemlichen Aggressionsproblemen^^, die sehr offensichtlich beim TE vorhanden sind.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*



RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen leidenschaftlich und ziemlichen Aggressionsproblemen^^, die sehr offensichtlich beim TE vorhanden sind.


So wie der hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2PR2cZmUQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Man sollte Reife auch nicht unbedingt mit Emotionalität in Verbindung bringen.
> Manche Menschen sind eben temperamentvoller als andere.  Oder impulsiver. Das ist auch Charaktersache.
> Andere haben wiederum die Leidenschaft von einen Kartoffelsack... aber sind die deswegen automatisch reifer?


Emotionen nicht kontrollieren zu können, ist ein Zeichen von Unreife. Das hat nichts mit Temperament zu tun.

Ich bin früher auch ziemlich schnell ausgerastet.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Emotionen nicht kontrollieren zu können, ist ein Zeichen von Unreife. Das hat nichts mit Temperament zu tun.


Doch das hat mit Temperament zu tun. Ich kenne Menschen die sind auch im höheren Alter noch emotional und impulsiv. 
Aber trotzdem erfolgreich in dem was sie tun.
Ich meine jetzt auch keine Aggrotypen die anderen auf die Fresse hauen... Leidenschaft eben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Nein, das hat mit Kontrolle zu tun. Lässt jemand sich von seinen Emotionen lenken oder kontrolliert er seine Emotionen und damit sein Handeln.

Was Erfolg mit diesem Thema verbindet, musst du mir nun erklären.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Was Erfolg mit diesem Thema verbindet, musst du mir nun erklären.


Guck dir viele große Künstler und Stars an. Sind genial in dem was sie tun auch wenn sie nebenbei mal ein Hotelzimmer zertrümmern.

Der Chef von Rossmann. Dirk Rossmann auch sehr leidenschaftlich... habe den schon paarmal im Fernsehen gesehen. Einer der reichsten Menschen Deutschlands.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Genau, viele Stars sind unreif bis zum Fremdschämen und werden für asoziales Verhalten auch noch gefeiert. Das schließt Erfolg nicht aus... Hat allerdings nichts mit diesem Thema hier zu tun. 

Leidenschaft und Emotionalität sind auch 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Genau, viele Stars sind unreif bis zum Fremdschämen und werden für asoziales Verhalten auch noch gefeiert.


Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben das ich das gut finde.



> Leidenschaft und Emotionalität sind auch 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.


Für mich gehört das zusammen. Unterkühlte Menschen haben für mich 0 Leidenschaft.
Bestes Beispiel ist Angela Merkel.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Für mich gehört das zusammen. Unterkühlte Menschen haben für mich 0 Leidenschaft.
> Bestes Beispiel ist Angela Merkel.


Ich finde schon, dass Merkel ihre Ziele leidenschaftlich verfolgt, obwohl sie öffentlich nicht mehr Emotionen als ihr Meister  Palpatine bzw. Darth Sidious zeigt. 

Für das Imperium, ähm die EU!


----------



## dekay55 (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Okay jetzt sollte ihr aber mal besser differieren, jetzt wurde nämlich 2 Faktoren in Raum geworfen ohne sie zu beachten. 

Stars die so extrem Extrovertiert und Impulsiv Handeln haben fast immer eine Psychische Erkrankung und das sind die Begleiterscheinungen, hier wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln das wirklich geistige Unreife dafür verantwortlich ist. Außer bei diesen ganzen B Promis die tatsächlich durch ihre geistige Unreife so dermassend auffallen das sie Interessant sind begafft zu werden.  Früher gabs in nem Wanderzirkus oftmals auch eine Freakshow. Nix anderes passiert Heutzutage im TV, was das ganze wiederum auch noch Fördert. Siehe RTL, RTL2 und co. 

Und bei den Genies der Welt, was man nie sieht ist die Schattenseite, man sagt nicht umsonst das zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn der Übergang fliesend ist, und oftmals ist es auch so das grad eine gewisse "unreife" verantwortlich ist für das Geniale. Man nennt diese Menschen auch "Fachidioten" Hochbegabte Menschen die aber nur auf einem klitzekleinen Fachgebiet eine Hochbegabung haben ansonst ne starke geistige Unreife besitzen. Elon Musk würde ich evtl in die Kategorie passen. Wer aber wohl das Prominenteste Beispiel hierfür ist. Steve Jobs, sein verhalten seiner Tochter und seiner Freundin gegenüber damals zeigt dies überdeutlich, wobei Steve allerdings auch bestens in die Kategorie der Psychopathen passt.  Aber das war hier auch nie das Thema 

Btw 
Ich hab in Wut und Aggression mit einmal 3 Mittelhand Knochen meiner Rechten Hand komplett zertrümmert an einer Tür, das war für mich damals nen entscheidender Punkt wo ich wusste das ich mein Leben in die Falsche Richtung Lenke und hab mein Lebenstil und meine Lebenseinstellung grundlegend geändert, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt 15. Im Nachhinein betrachtet zeigt exakt dieses Verhalten eine Enorme geistige Reife obwohl ich starke Probleme hatte mit Impulsiven verhalten. 

Was ich damit aufzeigen will, man sollte nicht alle abstempeln und in eine Schublade packen, oder wenn man das macht sollte man zumindest die Geistige Reife besitzen um die Schubladen wieder zu öffnen um neu zu bewerten. 


Was Merkel angeht, es ist ja bekannt das Psyschophaten die Geborenen Führer ähhh Chef´s, CEO´s oder Politiker sind,  das unterliegt einfach der Tatsache das diese Menschen in der regel eben kein Mitgefühl oder Emphatisches Empfinden besitzen, sie wissen einfach nicht das andere Menschen nen eigenes Empfinden haben und können es auch nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehen, es ist ihnen aber auch scheis Egal, was eben der Tatsache der fehlenden Empathie geschuldet ist. Trotzdem entwickeln diese Menschen eine Leidenschaft und handeln auch mit einer Leidenschaft.
 Merkel und 80% der Politiker sind vorzeige Psychopathen


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Naja, das die Psychopathen sind damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Es sind eben sehr rationale Menschen welche Gefühle nach aus nicht so transportieren können.
Und das konsequente verfolgen von Zielen ist für mich nicht Leidenschaft sondern Zielstrebigkeit.
Ein leidenschaftlicher Mensch ist auch noch aussen durch seine Sprache und Körpersprache emotional-ausdrucksstark. Er hat Charisma.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Leidenschaft hat verschiedene Bedeutungen. Davon ist nicht jede mit Emotionalität verknüpft. Eine kommt der Zielstrebigkeit sehr nahe. 
Nun gut, wir gebrauchen Worte auf unterschiedliche Weise.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Leidenschaft hat verschiedene Bedeutungen. Davon ist nicht jede mit Emotionalität verknüpft. Eine kommt der Zielstrebigkeit sehr nahe.


Wenn Zielstrebigkeit zur Besessenheit wird dann ja. Das wäre dann die ultimative Steigerung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Das ist deine Interpretation.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*

Einigen wir uns darauf das es verschiedene Abstufungen der Zielstrebigkeit gibt?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Thread über Reife, Unreife und das Verhalten.*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf das es verschiedene Abstufungen der Zielstrebigkeit gibt?


Der Zielstrebigkeit, der Leidenschaft, der Emotionalität... Ja, gerne.


----------

